
1965 scientist claims the moon is plasma, landing on it won’t be possible - nonbel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oCNGcbwxWg
======
eesmith
This appears to be widely circulated by the Flat Earthers and Moon Landing is
a Hoax people.

It is pure bunk. Even posting it to HN without context is a disservice to HN
readers.

You'll notice that no actual evidence is given. In addition to the tide
problem mentioned, it is extremely hard for the plasma theory to explain the
consistency of shapes and patterns, the observed spectra, the ability to
reflect radio waves, the observed flashes of meteorite impacts, and more.

The argument along the lines "if it is made of plasma then it will call for
new physics" is true. However, one must first demonstrate the plasma nature of
the moon.

Besides, the moon is actually made of cheese. I saw the documentary where a
human and dog went there.

------
ChrisGranger
But by 1965 we'd _already_ landed on the Moon, just not with men aboard...

